# My first batch of royal eggs.



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is my very first batch of eggs. Mum normal royal, dad lesser platinum paradox. She laid 5 huge healthy eggs during the night. Lets hope for a successful hatching . No slugs :2thumb:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

congratz - good start :2thumb:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

tricky said:


> congratz - good start :2thumb:




Thank you


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

your first clutch is always very exciting, and 5 nice large eggs, lets hope the odds are on your side.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

I bet they will be lovely when they hatch:flrt:
going to be the longest 55 days of your life though!:lol2:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Jjbvivariums said:


> New built vivariums to clear
> 
> 5 x 2.5ft maple £45 each
> 5 x 2ft maple £35 each
> ...


It's a shame this isn't your thread... now go away please.


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats mate how are the eggs doing? 

Still healthy I hope....


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well got good news & bad news all 5 hatched out, 1 didnt exit the rgg just had its head over the die looking out for a couple of days, the other 4 came out and were fine, so left the one in the egg alone. 1 exited the egg with a small part of the ambilacle cord still attached, and passed away after a week even though I tried to make it better. The one which didnt exit the egg died in the egg hadnt moved. So now Im left with 3 babies healthy babies. I shall post up pictures. These 3 are very orange on the sides not sure if theyre anything special as not seen royals like this.

No I dont know why the 2 babies died, the one with the cord was not infected was treated with Tamodine E.


----------



## claralouise (Mar 12, 2008)

aww congratulations sorry about the loss of the 2 little ones


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,
How are the 3 babies doing ?


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, did you cut the eggs or just let them do it naturally?


----------

